# Days Work...60 lb. of chicken, 20 lb. of hamburgers, 20 lb. of hot-dogs...Q-View



## surgem7 (Sep 7, 2008)

Did a little Q for the church today. The young lady was the pit-master and us two fellows assisted


----------



## okie joe (Sep 7, 2008)

Good job...looks great...thats some cooler full...made me hungry.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks very tasty!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks great. Send some of the chicken over here.


----------



## div (Sep 7, 2008)

looks like a very nice setup and a great lookin cook


----------



## desertlites (Sep 7, 2008)

looks great- that is a full rig.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats looks like a good time with great food. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What wood did you use for the chicken?


----------



## big game cook (Sep 8, 2008)

man foods looking great. but sounding aweful right now. we just cooked 12 deer burgers 9 deer brats and 20 hot dogs and some smoked stuffed zuchinnis. i dont rem how much i ate. but it was to much lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thats a monster cooker there.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a great day with a full smoker


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 8, 2008)

Everything looks very nice.  Glad you didn't use BEER cans at the church.


----------

